# Quota - Wo liegen die Date(ie)n?



## celocore (19. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend Community,

ich habe da ein kleines Verständnis-Problem und zwar...

Nach dem Update von ISPC 3.0.3.3 auf 3.0.4.5 und dann auf 3.0.4.6 habe ich einen Benutzer web194, für den ich folgendes sehe

ISPC: Website harddisk quota

```
user      used space    soft limit  hard limit

web194    19826.9 MB    10240 MB    10241 MB
```
Kommadozeile: repquota -avug | more

```
*** Report for user quotas on device /dev/md1
Block grace time: 7days; Inode grace time: 7days
                        Block limits                File limits
User            used    soft    hard  grace    used  soft  hard  grace
----------------------------------------------------------------------
web194    +- 18486084 10485760 10486784  6days  103520     0     0
```
du -sch /var/www/clients/client3/web194/*

```
0       /var/www/clients/client3/web194/backup
4.0K    /var/www/clients/client3/web194/cgi-bin
0       /var/www/clients/client3/web194/log
4.0K    /var/www/clients/client3/web194/ssl
4.0K    /var/www/clients/client3/web194/tmp
2.4G    /var/www/clients/client3/web194/web
2.4G    total
```
Wo finde ich die fehlenden knapp 18GB, die mir im ISPC und repquota angezeigt werden?


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2012)

Du kannst mit dem Find Befehl nach Dateien suchen die einem bestimmten user gehören. Schau mal:

man find

für die verfügbaren Optionen. Klassische Stellen sind z.B. das /tmp Verzeichnis oder vielleicht liegt was im Log Verzeichnis (also /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domian.tld/


----------



## celocore (20. Juni 2012)

Moin Till,

danke für den Tipp, aber eine Suche ergab nur Dateien die in den Verzeichnissen /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/web194  und /var/www/clients/client3/web194 liegen. Was ja korrekt ist.

Gibt's vielleicht noch andere Ansätze?


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2012)

Wenn Du ganz sicher bist dass find nichts weiter findet, dann kann an sich nur das quota file defekt sein. ISPConfig list ja nur die Ausgabe von repquota aus und zeigt diese im Interface an, was repquota errechnet darauf hat ispconfig keinen Einfluss.

Schau bitte auch mal in /var/backup bzw. /var/backups nach, möglicherweise ist in dem web die Backupfunktion aktiv.


----------



## hupsi77 (19. Apr. 2013)

Wir haben auch eine kleines Zahlenproblem mit der Quata. Kann es sein,
dass die Backups der einzelnen Web's auch mit in die Quota eingerechnet werden?

Grüße
hupsi77


----------



## Till (19. Apr. 2013)

Alle Dateien die einem bestimmten User gehören zählen zu dessen quota. Wenn Du also von einer bsetimmten datei wissen möchtest ob sie zum Quota gehört, dann kannst Du Dir den Besitzer z.B. mit

ls -la dateiname

anzeigen lassen.


----------

